# Tall Fescue Thought



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

In my back yard Reno of PRG, I was thinking about planting some Tall Fescue around the perimeter and let it go Tall. In beds by fence and have the US Open look. Not completely take up the whole bed areas but here and there? Thoughts. Or am I simply risking the seeds blowing off and germinating elsewhere and taking over beds. I guess I could control it where I don't want it but just a thought that case to mind.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

You would be better off to plant an ornamental grass than a turf grass.
Feather Reed grass looks similar to overgrown fescue.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Butter said:


> You would be better off to plant an ornamental grass than a turf grass.
> Feather Reed grass looks similar to overgrown fescue.


Love it! Just want to go wild back here. :bandit:


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

The tall rough at this year's us open at shinnecock hills is mostly fine fescue and little bluestem.


----------



## Paulsprimecuts (Jun 13, 2018)

Do it and put up pics sounds awesome


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I have unmowed fescue in some of the border areas of my own lawn. The deer seem to like the cover of browsing whatever they can find otherwise growing in it and leave my less tasty stuff alone.

It does grow tall (hence the name  ), even the turf type varieties get to be three feet plus, and the seedheads turn golden straw colored around early June. I like the look, sort of "amber waves of grain." :thumbup:


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Delmarva Keith said:


> I have unmowed fescue in some of the border areas of my own lawn. The deer seem to like the cover of browsing whatever they can find otherwise growing in it and leave my less tasty stuff alone.
> 
> It does grow tall (hence the name  ), even the turf type varieties get to be three feet plus, and the seedheads turn golden straw colored around early June. I like the look, sort of "amber waves of grain." :thumbup:


I really want to try this. I have an idea that would be cool. 2 foot swath from my fence to my beds. With small beaks at my sprinklers or I can put in like 2 to 3' risers on this heads. I think I plan to attempt this this fall along with my heavy seed and top dress


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Delmarva Keith said:


> I have unmowed fescue in some of the border areas of my own lawn. The deer seem to like the cover of browsing whatever they can find otherwise growing in it and leave my less tasty stuff alone.
> 
> It does grow tall (hence the name  ), even the turf type varieties get to be three feet plus, and the seedheads turn golden straw colored around early June. I like the look, sort of "amber waves of grain." :thumbup:


What is the seed blend or cultivar you have in your bordering areas of Tall Fescue?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Rule11 said:


> Delmarva Keith said:
> 
> 
> > I have unmowed fescue in some of the border areas of my own lawn. The deer seem to like the cover of browsing whatever they can find otherwise growing in it and leave my less tasty stuff alone.
> ...


It's a mix. Mostly Firecracker SLS and Black Tail, possibly some old Gazelle in there too. I just broadcast it in there when I seed and let nature do the rest.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Delmarva Keith said:


> Rule11 said:
> 
> 
> > Delmarva Keith said:
> ...


Cool thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This sounds interesting.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I had the U.S. Open playing in the background so that I could occasionally look over to see some nice grass. At one point someone was hitting the ball from an area filled with fescue. It was a perfect shot...of the grass. You could see the very tall fescue with seedheads right beside the, let's say, 4 inch fescue. It was beautiful. I've tried to find a picture of that area, but I've come up short. However, @Rule11 , I did find this website: golf folks must love grass With what I gather to be 130 pictures of Shinnecock Hills, it might give you some additional inspiration for your project.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

social port said:


> I had the U.S. Open playing in the background so that I could occasionally look over to see some nice grass. At one point someone was hitting the ball from an area filled with fescue. It was a perfect shot...of the grass. You could see the very tall fescue with seedheads right beside the, let's say, 4 inch fescue. It was beautiful. I've tried to find a picture of that area, but I've come up short. However, @Rule11 , I did find this website: golf folks must love grass With what I gather to be 130 pictures of Shinnecock Hills, it might give you some additional inspiration for your project.


Thanks for the pics and link. I love the game of golf and have been playing since I was 6. I want to bring a bit of a course to my small landscape. Appreciate all the help and motivation. I am going to make this happen somehow. Just need to do some studying about water or not so much and cutting or not at all and let it go. I don't know but I have always loved the links style look!!


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

So, I am going for this idea. This bag of PNW Native grass mix showed up today. I am looking forward to seeing this tall fescue with other blends as well grow along the perimeter of my back yard. So, VIP 3 mixed with True Putt Creeping Blue Grass as my turf grass. Then my beds with Rody's, Sothern Magnolia, and many othe shrubs and to hold it all in with some long growing tall fescue PNW Wild Mix!


----------

